# ricotta failure



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I made Mozarella yesterday and with the whey - ricotta. Turned out beautiful! Excellent stuff.

Today's Mozarella turned out fine but the ricotta didn't. Had 2 gallons of whey and heated it to about 190 and dumped 3/4 cup of white vinegar. No ricotta. :nooo It did not separate...

I did something different yesterday than today, I added a 1/2 gallon of older milk to my whey at about 190 and then added the vinegar. I got a good portion of ricotta - excellent ricotta. 

What could I be doing wrong?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

190 is on the fringe for ricotta. I heat whey to 195F or as needed to form curd. I don't use vinegar.

Christy


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Then what do you use instead of vinegar?

Can I heat it again to a hotter temp or do I just need to discard and start over?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

With Mozz whey the acidity is perfect for ricotta with out adding anything but milk. You can try to heat it again. I have never done it so I am not sure if it will work but it is worth a try.

Christy


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't try it. I did and it wouldn't make cheese for me. I reheated it to the proper temp and added some more milk -It was a total failure and I threw it all away.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I followed Ricki's ricotta directions. Fresh whey - heat to 200 degrees. I keep having temp problems so I turned the heat off when my whey just started to roll. It turned out to be the best ricotta I have ever had.

Tried the vinegar method before and it just did not work.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH that is good to hear.


----------

